# Erweiterung des Kräuterkundigen...



## Gulmor (13. November 2008)

Hallo Community...

Mein Main ist Kräuterkundiger. Da ich auch diverse Twinks mit anderen Berufen habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Beruf des Kräuterkundigen eigentlich recht "anspruchslos ist.
Er muss Kräuter sammeln und dann an Alchis oder Inschriftengelehrte verkaufen (bzw. selber verarbeiten). Im Gegensatz zu den Möglichkeiten, welche die anderen Berufe bieten ist das ja mal relativ wenig.
Deswegen hab ich mir gedacht: "Wie könnte man den Kräuterkundigen ein wenig anspruchsvoller/interessanter machen?"
Dazu ist mir eine (meiner Meinung nach) recht lustige Lösung eingefallen:

Ab dem Skill 300 (nur als  Vorschlag) kann man Kräuter selber anpflanzen. Dazu gibt es in den Hauptstädten sogenannte "Kräutergärten" (ähnlich wie Schmieden & Co.). Spieler können dort verschiedene "Samen" anpflanzen und je nach Art dauert es halt z. B. 2 Wochen, bis man dann ernten kann.
Die Samen für "einfache" Pflanzen kann man beim Händler kaufen, die Samen für "seltene" Pflanzen könnte man z. B. als Bossloot bekommen.
Man könnte evtl. auch extra dafür neue Pflanzen einführen, die man nur durch "anpflanzen"erhalten kann.

Ich denke so in der Art könnte man den Alltag des Kräuterkundigen wesentlich abwechslungsreicher gestalten.

Das hier war nur so ne spontane Idee und ich weiß, dass es vllt. auch Probleme mit so einer Erweiterung geben könnte, aber ich fand es halt ganz net...
Bitte schreibt mal eure Meinungen drüber, ob das so (oder ähnlich) realisiert werden könnte und wie ihr es finden würdet...

So long...

Gulmor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (13. November 2008)

Genau so ist es bei Lotro und ähnlich in War.

Es ist ein reiner Sammelberuf und so sollte er auch bleiben.


----------



## Thaielb (13. November 2008)

Hört sich aber interessant an.
Gefällt natürlich den Hardcore-Raidern nicht, aber ich fände es eine gute Abwechslung, wenn man als Gärtner Kräuter bekommt, die man nicht sammlen kann, die aber Rohstoffe für hochwertige Tränke / Glyphen sind.
Stelle es mir nur schwer in der Umsetzung vor, da man die Kräutergärten als Instanz anlegen müsste, da sonst andere das eigene Feld abernten können.

Schreib es doch mal im Blizzard-Forum unter Vorschläge.


----------



## dianteli (14. November 2008)

Also ich find, dass ne gute Idee ist. Wenn man mit den Samen eben auch Pflanzen züchten kann die man sonst in "freier Wildbahn" nicht abfarmen kann. Diese dann entweder für hochwertige Tränke oder auch Speisen verwenden kann.
Ist halt eine Frage der Umsetzung ob das überhaupt machbar ist - aber die Idee an und für sich find ich gut.


----------



## switchblader (16. November 2008)

Die Idee an sich ist gut und wär bestimmt eine nette Nebenbeschäftigung. Allerdings sollte man bedenken dass den anderen Sammelberufen dann eine  gleichwertige Möglicheit der "Züchtung" der Naturalien zur Verfügung stehen sollte.
Seh schon Erzgärten und Lederzuchtstationen. Ihr merkt worauf ich hinaus will? 
Wird wohl nicht ganz durchführbar sein.
Gruss switch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quyrill (24. November 2008)

switchblader schrieb:


> Seh schon Erzgärten und Lederzuchtstationen. Ihr merkt worauf ich hinaus will?
> Wird wohl nicht ganz durchführbar sein.
> Gruss switch
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen Bergbauer und Kürschner haben schon "mehr Abewechslung" indem sie die Erze zu Barren verhütten können bzw. den Balg bearbeiten. Doch Kräutertanten ( und Onkel) sind wirklich nur auf die Tätigkeit des Pflückens beschränkt.

Also ich fände das suuuper wenn man in der Nähe von großen Städten sowas wie Gewächshäuser hat in denen man Pflanzen züchten kann. Dazu würde dann auch gehören dass ich die Erde täglich gießen muss um 100%ige Ausbeute zu erhalten bzw. die Pflanzen sonst nicht zu blühen beginnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr guter Einfall, Gulmor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulmor (26. November 2008)

Hehe, vielen Dank @ Quyrill

Finds bis jetzt schon sehr atemberaubend, dass der Fred bis jetzt komplett ohne Flamerei & Co. funktioniert hat --> Respekt an die Community <--  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu eurer (durchaus konstruktiven) Kritik:
Mir ist natürlich auch aufgefallen, dass die Umsetzung ein wenig schwierig ist. Aber wie Quyrill schon gesagt hat finde ich halt einfach, dass das Leben einer/s Kräutertante/onkels ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein wenig einseitig ist.
Ich hoffe, es gibt noch mehr Leute, die diesen Fred finden und uns ihre Gedanken mitteilen...

Aber danke schon mal an alle Vorposter (egal ob Lob oder Kritik)...

So long...
Gulmor


----------



## migraene (27. November 2008)

Kenne das von LotRo, als Zutaten für hochwertige Tränke fände ichs zu einfach,ich fände es aber schön,wenn man z.b. Kräuter für Kochquests anbauen könnte(oder Kräuter für´s Pet des Jägers(Katzenminze-gibt dann nen netten Buff oder so^^)) aber soviel Kreativität wirds leider sicher nicht in WoW geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Ianvalor (4. Dezember 2008)

Und was das instanzierte anbetrifft... könnte man ja ähnlich eines Bankfachs machen... quasi ein "Gewächshaus", wo jeder Kräuterkundler ein Fach sich kaufen kann...


----------



## _sLyz (4. Dezember 2008)

Wäre ein Vorschlag, das mit den Loots von Bossen wär auch geil.

zB. Boss xX1 droppt den Samen und das man Boss xX2 überhaupt was anhaben kann muss man Pot XXX haben der aus der Pflanze xx² entsteht, welche wiederum aus den Samen vom vorigen Boss entsteht.
Dann gibts nicht innerhalb von 2 Tagen nen Content clear für gewisse Gilden :]


Gruß


----------



## krakos (14. Dezember 2008)

An TE: Sicher intresant, eventuell mal ins Offizielle Forum in den Vorschläge-Bereich?




Quyrill schrieb:


> (...) Kürschner haben schon "mehr Abewechslung" indem sie (...) den Balg bearbeiten.



Falsch, der Kürschner kann lediglich das Leder abziehen. Das bearbeiten erledigt der Lederer.


----------



## RoFu (15. Dezember 2008)

Für hordler gibt es die quest Morgenkornforschung, manchmal kommen da auch andere kräuter raus
wie es bei allis ist kA


----------



## red171 (14. Januar 2009)

die Umsetzung mit den Gärten(oder Gewächshaus) liese sich doch sicherlich ähnlich wie die Barbier machen.. du gehst ins Gewächshaus rein und bist sofort in einer eigenen kleinen "mini" Instanz wo du nur deine Kräuter siehst.. beim Barbier gehts ja auch ohne erkennbare Probleme!


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Finde ich schwachsin es ist ein sammel beruf! Bergbau und Kürchnern ist auch nix anderes als abbauen und verarbeiten oder verkaufen.


----------



## Maladin (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die auch nicht so toll die Idee. Aber der Kürschner bekommt den Skill Rinderzucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Mit der Idee kommen wir wieder in das Thema instanzierte Bereich (Housing usw), weil nicht genug Platz für alle da sein wird zum Kräuter anpflanzen. Housing befürworte ich - klar, aber ich sehe das in WoW noch lange nicht.

/wink maladin


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Was bekommt dan der Bergbauer??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas?


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Idee nett, aber unnötig.

Man könnte auch Kräuterbearbeitung einbringen, in dem dann die Kräuter zu "Staub" verarbeitet wird, welches wiederum für diverse Tränke gebraucht wird. Dafür müsste man nur ca. 80% der momentan existierenden Rezepte ändern und schon wäre der Beruf des Kräuterkundigen um eine Inovation reicher.

Oder man lässt es wie es ist.


----------



## Dark evangel (22. Januar 2009)

die idee wäre lustig aber man sollte den beruf so lassen. nen bissel mehrr anspruch wäre nit schlecht aber ich kann mich nit beklagen. eigendlich ok.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. Januar 2009)

Die Idee finde ich lustig, könnte man evtl. sogar noch durch Pflanzen züchten erweitern, z.B. Goldklee-Samen mit dem Samen Wilddornrosen kreuzen oder so... leider passt das allerdings nicht in das Handwerkssystem von WoW also können wir davon aus kommen das zumindest das züchten nie dazu kommen wird...

Was die anderen Berufe angeht: Kürschner ziehen (wie bereits erwähnt) auch nur die Haut ab, und das verhütten beim Bergbauer ist auch eher lästige Pflicht als spassige Abwechslung (Ausnahme: Titanstahl verhütten da man den CD noch gut verkaufen kann).

Für Bergbauer hätte sogar nen Vorschlag für ne nette erweiterung (die so aber wohl auch nie kommen wird):
Als Bergmann sollte man Claims stecken können. An bestimmten Spots in Bergen könnte man eine Mine eröffnen, die natürlich auch Instanziert wäre ähnlich wie die Stühle bei den Barbieren. In dieser Mine arbeiten dann NPCs (z.B. Goblins bei Horde und Zwerge bei der Allianz), diese muss man wöchentlich mit sagen wir 10 g / Mann (beliebig viele NPCs können angeheuert werden, es könnte z.B. ein Vorarbeiter am Mineneingang stehen an dem man weitere anheuern / feuern kann) bezahlen damit sie die Mine tiefer graben und die Stollen instand halten. In den ersten Metern kann der Bergbauer dann täglich seine 1-2 Kupfervorkommen abholen, je tiefer die Mine wird, desto wertvoller werden die Erze. Pro Tag dürfte man nur maximal 5 Vorkommen abbauen da sonst der Berg zu sehr geschädigt wird und der tiefste Tunnelabschnitt einstürzt. Für jeden "Tiefengrad" den die Mine gebaut wird braucht man dann einen NPC zur Wartung, überschüssige NPCs graben die Mine tiefer, wobei der Fortschritt schneller geht je mehr NPCs übrig sind.

Für Kürschner fällt mir leider nichts ein was nicht gerade in Richtung Harvest Moon hinaus laufen würde ^^

Aber im allgemeinen so oder so bin ich mit den Sammelberufen so wie sie sind sehr zufrieden! Habe alle davon mindestens auf Skill 430 und hatte nie Grund zu klagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyn (31. Januar 2009)

die idee an sich finde ich natürlich auch gut, aber da gibts wie schon erwähnt, probleme mit dem balancing. wieso soll sich dann ein küschner nicht eigene tiere züchten können, denen er dann die haut abziehen kann? schwierig wirds beim bergbauer.

weiteres problem ist, dass die "gärten" überfüllt wären und einige leute dann nur noch da hocken und den anderen spielern die kräuter wegsammeln. wäre vielleicht ein vorschlag, wenn housing endlich mal eingeführt werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem ists ein guter vorschlag, aber blizz hat wichtigeres zu tun, als sich mit so sachen in nächster zeit zu befassen.

mfg vyn


----------



## Elfentoste (10. Februar 2009)

Find die Idee auch klasse. 
Warum müssen denn alle Berufe  immer gleichziehen. Der Kräutersammler kann halt Kräuter anbauen und der Kürschner vielleicht Rinder züchten. Der Bergbau bekommt nichts hinzu und ... egal ! Jeder Beruf hat seine Eigenheiten und ich muß mich ja auch nicht für diesen entscheiden. 

Also Blizz --> ich will ne eigene Bude in Sturmwind und auf dem Balkon ziehe ich ein paar Kräuter. Nur zum Eigenverbauch versteht sich ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airness (10. Februar 2009)

Elfentoste schrieb:


> Der Bergbau bekommt nichts hinzu und ... egal !



Mit so einer Einstellung wirst du aber nicht weit kommen.
Was würde weiter passieren? Jeder will dann diesen Super Beruf ausüben. Der Markt wird übersättigt, die preise sinken weiter in den Keller.
Danach kommen wieder Themen mit: "Hat Blizzard wieder toll hinbekommen, jetzt verdienen wir Kräuterkundler gar nix"

Ein ewiger Teufelskreis.....


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Februar 2009)

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich bei Angebot/Nachfrage...

Die Idee an sich ist ganz nett, aber eben zum einen Probleme mit dne anderen Sammelberufen und wohl auch Probleme mit der Ingame Wirtschaft.

Instanzierte Minen für den Bergbauer wäre was. Dann aber mit Beschränkungen, ansonsten haben Leute mit 10000 Gold 1000 Minenarbeiter und der Markt läuft ebenfalls über.

Der Kürschner bekommt instanzierte Zuchtbereiche (z.B. in Mulgore/Brachland für Horde).

Jedoch soltle jedem dann zusätzliche Kosten entstehen die in etwa gleich sind.

Und wie gesagt sollte der Ertrag nicht zu hoch ausfallen, aber auch nicht zu niedrig. Die Wirtschaft ist nicht auf einen solchen Zugewinn an Rohstoffen ausgelegt.

Macht die Farmberufe sicherlich interessanter.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

Mit 3.1 hat sich das eh erledigt ^^
da gibts epische Kräuter auf den t8 Druidenschultern ;D


----------

